# led light DIY or parts



## raheelahmed (Dec 15, 2012)

selling diy package for led lights.
i ordered bunch of diy led light packs. . didnot not end up using. so if you guys need let me know. 
i have 3w led coolwhite-12000k, royalblue 445nm, blue 460-465nm, Red 660nm, green 520nm, UV 410nm

i also have lens 45/60/90 degress lens. and holder.
i have driver dimmable and non-dimmable. i have lots of brand new parts since i will not be using for my project. 
if you guys need any thing let me know


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
As per the rules of this forum you must post prices for everything listed for sale in the classified section. Please update your thread ASAP to avoid having it deleted.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Price and manufacture name please.


----------



## flipper (Jan 23, 2014)

Please send or pm me your info. I'm interested and thanks


----------

